# mature content?



## winter14 (May 17, 2011)

where do I go so I can view it.


----------



## Xegras (May 17, 2011)

They changed the name for the mature side.

www.sofurry.com


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

...what?


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2011)

Assuming you're asking about how to view mature content on FA, you have to go into the Control Panel and set your date of birth. If you're over 18, you can view mature stuff. 

If you're a minor and somehow the staff find out you're looking at mature content anyway, I believe you'll get a permanent ban.


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Assuming you're asking about how to view mature content on FA, you have to go into the Control Panel and set your date of birth. If you're over 18, you can view mature stuff.
> 
> If you're a minor and somehow the staff find out you're looking at mature content anyway, I believe you'll get a permanent ban.


 No, not a perma ban. You'll get a warning and get age-locked.


----------



## Xenke (May 17, 2011)

Are we sure this isn't a spam bot?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No, not a perma ban. You'll get a warning and get age-locked.


 but you do eventually get banned if you keep on making a new account to get around the age lock


----------



## Firehazard (May 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Are we sure this isn't a spam bot?


 
That would be a pretty stupid bot. I mean, more than usual.


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Unzip your pants.


----------



## Edu_Madriaga06 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm 17 but I can't see some mature content 'ere.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 1, 2011)

Edu_Madriaga06 said:


> I'm 17 but I can't see some mature content 'ere.


You have to be 18.


----------



## Edu_Madriaga06 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm 18 in year 2012, dat's why 'ere's the END OF THE WORLD, 12/21/12


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2011)

Edu_Madriaga06 said:


> I'm 18 in year 2012, dat's why 'ere's the END OF THE WORLD, 12/21/12


 
And this post here is the reason why you probably never will see mature stuff on FA, because someone, probably your parents, will smack you round the head with a shovel for being annoying.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 11, 2011)

You don't.


----------

